# Hi to all



## DaftHusband (Apr 7, 2017)

Just signed up - I have been lurking on this site for some time and found the wisdom of many posters invaluable in working on my relationship


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

DaftHusband said:


> Just signed up - I have been lurking on this site for some time and found the wisdom of many posters invaluable in working on my relationship


Welcome to TAM!


----------

